# Faire pointer la mémoire vidéo vers la mémoire RAM

## clbrk

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a pas mal de temps, certaines personnes ont réussi à exploiter la mémoire vidéo en SWAP.

Je souhaitais savoir s'il était également possible de faire quelque chose de similaire, mais à l'inverse : faire pointer la mémoire de la carte graphique

sur une zone de la mémoire RAM afin d'étendre sa mémoire vidéo ?

merci à tous.

----------

## xaviermiller

Avec quel pilote ?

```
emerge --info
```

 stp.

----------

## clbrk

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Avec quel pilote ?
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

je n'ai pas installé une gentoo dessus encore pour le moment, je ne peux donc pas exécuter cette commande.

En revanche, le pilote actif est celui-ci : xserver-xorg-video-r128

la carte video est une ancienne rage128.

----------

## aCOSwt

Pour autant que je sache, ce que tu souhaites faire n'est possible (avec ATI) que si la carte met en oeuvre la technologie "HyperMemory" ("TurboCache" pour Nvidia)

Chez ATI, les cartes qui supportent cette technologie sont suffixées HM ou LE

Regarde si c'est le cas pour la tienne mais... ne rêve pas trop vite, je ne crois pas que ATI ait jamais sorti de rage128 HM ou LE.

----------

## clbrk

Sans aller jusque là à utiliser les fonctions avancées de la carte, je voudrais simplement savoir si des personnes on déjà essayées, 

en modifiant un pilote de carte graphique, de faire pointer le début de la mémoire de la carte vers la RAM standard du PC et du coup 

lui faire croire qu'elle en a plus et qu'elle n'écrive que dans la ram standard (en lieu et place de la sienne).

Ou alors ce genre de manip est gérrée directement par la carte et personne n'y a accès...

Effectivement, une rage 128 est trop vielle mais justement ses pilotes sont peut être plus simples et il est possible de les modifier pour étendre

de façon simple sa mémoire...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je pense qu'il faut que le matériel de ta carte le supporte ; j'ai l'impression que le "vol de RAM" est plus l'apanage des processeurs vidéo embarqués dans les cartes-mères qu'une carte graphique séparée.

----------

